# Kahr Forum sucks



## border bandit32 (Aug 8, 2009)

man this Kahr forum on this site sucks [email protected]# very dead!!!


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

border bandit32 said:


> man this Kahr forum on this site sucks [email protected]# very dead!!!


We have been waiting for someone to come along and post something insightful and intelligent.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

James NM said:


> We have been waiting for someone to come along and post something insightful and intelligent.


Looks like we're gonna have to wait James...


----------



## Iorndealer (Oct 5, 2009)

Why do you say that?


----------



## jlentz (Apr 4, 2009)

The content may be light, but the quality is there. If you look at other gun forums, it's mostly complaints. There's not much to complain about when you own a Kahr!!


----------



## border bandit32 (Aug 8, 2009)

James NM said:


> We have been waiting for someone to come along and post something insightful and intelligent.


Well by god I am here:numbchuck::numbchuck::numbchuck:

The IQ of this site is on the rise!!!
Damn I finaly figured out how to get a response on this forum!!!!!


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

OK, I'll bite.

Kahr's are decent guns, but they don't carry the same weight (as in owners) as do other brands of pistols. I have one, a Kahr K40 elite. I used to shoot the hell out of it, but now I have a pistol that is just about the same size, that can carry twice the ammo, and I don't get worried about scratching the mirror finish on it.

Their popularity just doesn't come anywhere close to other brands of good defensive pistols, therefore, there aren't as many people that would be searching or posting about them. Take for instance the Glock or 1911 forums. They're busy, and "active" because more people own them.

Not to mention that when people come on a forum and complain about the lack of activity when they themselves haven't posted any useful information either. It's just a sign of the times. People want instant gratification but they don't want to be expected to contribute... so they just roll in and say "this sucks!"

Now, I'm not busting on the original poster of this thread because he's posted 6 individual posts in the Kahr forum and solicited 71 responses. I guess I just don't understand how that can be concidered "very dead".

It's just that people don't seem to understand that just because they own a particular gun, doesn't mean that everyone on God's green earth owns one. You buy something that isn't as popular as some other thing, guess what... you won't get as many responses. It'd be like buying a Palmetto .44 and singing it's praises and wondering why no one agrees with you. (inside joke for long time members), but you get the point right?

Kahrs CAN be good guns, they have some issues just like many other guns. Are they the end-all, be-all of handguns? Absolutely not. Would I carry the one I have defensively... sure, but I have moved on to something better since 1998. I said they CAN be, because there are people who've had issues with them, myself included. I had to replace the magazine disconnector as it kept dumping full mags after the first shot. I had to replace a trigger spring as it broke after 3 weeks. After replacing all of that, it runs fine. The point being, you shouldn't have to go thru that when you pay out the arse for a pistol like you do when you buy a Kahr.

*border bandit said:*


> The IQ of this site is on the rise!!!
> Damn I finaly figured out how to get a response on this forum!!!!!


 Keep in mind that illiciting a response the way you did generally doesn't add points to your IQ as viewed by others.

This has been a public service announcment. If you want to talk guns, don't buy a Palmetto .44 and expect everyone else to have one.


----------

